# Habitat for humanity



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone ever worked on a habitat house? A friend and I are thinking about doing one in the spring. Niether of us have worked on one, I'm just looking to get some more info.

Thanks


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I examined one being built near an employee's home last year.

It looked like they were in bad need of skilled help.

Bob


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Well maybe we can be some help then...

Anybody here worked on one?


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Habitat Housing!*

Is This part of the Builders Blitz, 1000 home in a week? I was reading something on this in Builder Magazine. I thought about being part of this history making event!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm starting in on #7 soon.
I really enjoy it, but I'm a hands on kind of guy and I'm not the boss for once. You will meet many interesting people and some will become friends and customers.
I usually can show up with 3 trucks, 6-10 talented people and professional tools. The paper always does a piece (free advertising if your trucks make the photos) and it's a tax deduction. You will be working with bankers, attorneys, grandmoms, the new home owners, you name it but the atmosphere is all positive. Someone is getting a new home who couldn't otherwise afford it.
Try it, I think you'll like it. If you don't, nobody will say anything if you leave.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I hear habitat just fired their CEO.


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

So who runs these jobs? (I.E.- Who's going to be telling me what to do?)
I understand there is usually both talented and not so talented people working there, I assume they at least have a good guy running the crew?

Also, its all hand nailed, correct? Does that include the trim? My friend has a lot of framing and finish experiance, while I know more about finish then rough. I have no problem banging nails all day while framing, but once it becomes time to trim, that could be a real pain. Maybe I'm just stubborn/spoiled, I know a lot of people still hand nail finish work. I come from a production trim backround where there just isnt time for that...


----------

